

Liskov Substitution Principle Violation Spotted in the Wild - abyx
http://www.codelord.net/2010/11/24/liskov-substitution-principle-violation-spotted-in-the-wild/

======
mooism2
On the one hand, yes, this is a terrible implementation choice.

But on the other hand, it's the Java standard library, what do you expect?
Even arrays built into the language don't obey LSP.

